# Motor trend app



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Just got my Tivostream today and am having an issue with the motor trend app. I have the app installed and started but am stuck on the login screen. There are two selection boxes... 'start your free trial' and 'sign in'... I already have signed up for the service and it works fine on my tablet so I want to sign in but stream won't let me move to the sign in box? Not sure how to proceed. Can anyone help a newbie to streaming?


----------



## DesertHOG (Nov 18, 2017)

Waiting for an answer to the same question. 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

DesertHOG said:


> Waiting for an answer to the same question.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I haven't heard anything back from them either.... Sigh..


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

Sounds like you need to install the Mouse Toggle App. Did you sideload the Motor trend app or is it from Play Store?


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Loaded it via play store. The app starts fine but won't accept any cursor movements.....


----------



## JeffInDFW (Jan 27, 2004)

I know this is an old thread, but there are several just like it with no answer. I'm sitting here 7 months later and the exact same problem exists. After digging, it appears it is a problem with the MotorTrend App not working on Android TV which is what Tivo Stream 4K is based on. On other forums, I see this issue going back for a year at least. I just sent a rather hot email to Motor Trend App blasting them for advertising that they work on Android TV when in fact it hasn't in over a year. At least. I sent them an email and I got back a long reply about how to correct it "on your smart tv", like a Samsung smart tv. I was very very very clear that I was using a Tivo Stream 4K and explained that it is based on Android tv. They clearly didn't bother actually reading what I wrote.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

JeffInDFW said:


> I know this is an old thread, but there are several just like it with no answer. I'm sitting here 7 months later and the exact same problem exists. After digging, it appears it is a problem with the MotorTrend App not working on Android TV which is what Tivo Stream 4K is based on. On forums, I see this issue going back for a year at least. I just sent a rather hot email to Motor Trend App blasting them for advertising that they work on Android TV when in fact it hasn't in over a year. At least. SO......your only options are:
> 
> 1. Subscribe to the service through Amazon, then you can watch the episodes on the Amazon Prime App on your Tivo.
> OR
> ...


There is another option (which is what I did). You can buy a small bluetooth keyboard and pair it with the Stream 4K and it will let you control the app.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GCPVZDW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Don


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

SCSIRAID said:


> There is another option (which is what I did). You can buy a small bluetooth keyboard and pair it with the Stream 4K and it will let you control the app.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GCPVZDW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Don


Seems kinda sad to spend $25 on a keyboard when Motortrend can't write code that works with all platforms. I contacted them over this app five months ago, and their response was "we don't promise the Motortrend app will work with all platforms".
Rubbish - Amazon Firestick works, and that's close enough, isn't it?
I don't think they have any intention to fix their app to work with TiVo Stream 4K, which is unfortunate&#8230;


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Agree 100%. When my subscription ends, Im done.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

SCSIRAID said:


> Agree 100%. When my subscription ends, Im done.


Maybe we should tell them? lol


----------



## DVReveler (May 8, 2004)

Is there a way to bring up a keyboard on a phone app?


----------



## JeffInDFW (Jan 27, 2004)

It is time for the 24 Hours of LeMans, so here I am one year later trying to log into the MotorTrend App and it STILL does not work. Same issue, the remote is unable to move the cursor up or down. Pathetic. I sent their support another email, lets see how it goes this time. Again, I was clear to all the details, even giving them the Kernel version, software version, build number, everything.....


----------



## JeffInDFW (Jan 27, 2004)

And here you go:



*Rushell* (MotorTrend Streaming)
Jun 8, 2022, 12:53 PDT
Hello Jeff,

Thank you for contacting MotorTrend+ Customer care.

We apologize for the inconvenience . At this time, we do not have a native app for Tivo Stream 4K TV devices, but you can still watch our premium content using a casting feature from your mobile device to your TV. You can find some tips and steps on casting for Tivo Tv here.

The list of our supported devices can change, and we are working to add additional platforms. If you don't see your platform there, you can submit it to us as a feature request and our Product Managers and Technical team will evaluate it for future development.

Please let us know if you need any other assistance regarding MotorTrend+,

Best regards,
Rushell
MotorTrend+ Customer Care

Oh, and they list they support X-box, so I turned on my Xbox, downloaded the app, and no joke.......When you start the app, it puts up a screen saying, "Cast Motortrend from your mobile device!". LOL!!!! What a load of crap. A shame, they've got a lot of good content but put you through hell trying to watch it! LOL!!!!


----------

